# Licht dimmen per SPS und PWM



## Portisch (7 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und möchte mich gleich wegen einer Idee erkundigen.

Auch ich überlege eine SPS ins Haus (Neubau) zu installieren. Dazu wird es wahrscheinlich zu der ILC 130 ETH von Phoenix Contact kommen.

Nun habe ich eine Frage zu dem Dimmen von Lampen. Ich habe diese Schaltung hier gefunden. Mit Elektronik kann ich umgehen und somit ist es kein Problem mir sowas aufzubauen.

Der Lastteil wird ja eigentlich digital angesteuert (Phasenanschnitt).
Meine Überlegung wäre nun auf einem Input den Nulldurchgang von den 50Hz zu legen, damit die SPS Synchron zum Netz arbeitet.
Je nach Dimmereinstellung wird dann der Ausgang, der an dem OK1 hängt verzögert.

Also z.B.: 50% Licht:
Nulldurchgang wird erkannt, Ausgang auf low, pause 5ms, Ausgang auf high setzen, Nulldurchgang erkannt, Ausgang auf low, pause 5ms, Ausgang auf high setzen,....

Somit:
0..100% Licht == 10ms..0ms Pause.

10ms = (1 / 50Hz) / 2 ([Halbwelle])

Kann das mit einer SPS funktionieren?
Also Input vom Nulldruchgang (Clock) einlesen, Ausgang verzögert einschalten?


----------



## kamikaaze (7 September 2011)

Hallo Portisch,

ich habe zwar noch nicht allzulange erfahrung mit SPSen aber generell würde ich sagen, dass so schnelle Impulse ohne besondere Hardware nicht möglich sind.

In dieser Anleitung von Phoenix habe ich folgendes gefunden:

Seite 5-5

```
Digital Inputs:

0->1:     5ms
1->0:     5ms
```
Also wohl mindestens 5 ms die vergehen, bevor die Steuerung überhaupt bemerkt, dass da am Eingang etwas passiert. Ausserdem:

Seite 5-6

```
Shortest cycle time (for cyclic task): 1ms
```
Also wieder mindestens 1 ms die verloren geht.

Wenn ich die Ansteuerung realisieren würde, dann die Signale durch einen Mikrocontroller steuern, der wiederum die Anweisung von der SPS bekommt wie lange der Impuls sein darf.

PS: 
Falls ich mich verlesen haben sollte oder etwas falsch verstehe lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren :grin:


----------



## Senator42 (7 September 2011)

Portisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> ...
> Nun habe ich eine Frage zu dem Dimmen von Lampen. Ich habe diese Schaltung hier gefunden.
> 
> ...



> Der Lastteil wird ja eigentlich digital angesteuert
*stimmt nicht.*
in der schaltung ist ein sägezahngenerator der beim nulldurchgang von 10 bis 0V runterläuft, in 10ms.
der OP (komparator) vergleicht die angelegte spannung mit dem sägezahn und schaltet dann zwischen 0 und 90 Grad den triac ein.

deine idee:
> Kann das mit einer SPS funktionieren?
wie? digital, also zwischen 0 und 10ms nach nulldurchgang den triac einschalten?
nun, ich kenne keine so schnelle SPS.

ich habe das mit einem microcontroller gemacht (DMX-Interface)
das empfangt über RS485 die DMX-telegramme und 
im IRQ alle 40µs, wird der triac eingeschaltet oder eben noch nicht.
40µs: dann hat man 255 helligkeitsstufen. (soll ja ein Dimmer sein)

eine SPS die "regelmäßig" alle 40µs eine routine aufruft? gibts die?

das DMX-Interface vom hölscher macht das gleiche wie ich, nur mit einem anderen controller. die wege und resultate sind identisch.

andere DIGITALE idee:
wenn du von einer SPS Dimmen aber keine Analogausgänge benutzen willst muss man (NUR) 
entweder per TCP, Profibus, RS232 oder anders 
die HelligkeitsWerte einem controller übermitteln, der kann dann den Triac steuern.


----------



## Mobi (8 September 2011)

Also eins schonmal. Die ILC 130 ETH könnte dir zu klein werden, vorallem wenn die das dimmen erlwedigen soll.
Ich werde auch mein Haus mit einem ILC steuern und für Licht nehme ich DALI. Da gibt es extra Busklemmen für.


----------



## Portisch (8 September 2011)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass die SPS nicht schnell genug dafür sein wird. Selbst wenn die SPS nur 1ms brauchen würde hätte ich maximal 10 Helligkeitsstufen -> kein schönes Dimmen.

Die ILC 130 ist ja mit IO Modulen erweiterbar, oder? Somit sehe ich hier kein Problem zwecks größe. Es sollen ja "nur" Rollos, Lichter, E-Herd, eventuell einige Steckdosen stuerbar sein. Dafür halt alle Lichtschalter aus Taster ausgeführt.

Auch habe ich mir bereits den Dimmer von Eltako angesehen. Der EUD12M ist bereits ein Auslaufmodel. Man bekommt ihn noch für ~56€ bei Ebay.
Der Ersatz scheint mir der EUD12NPN zu sein. Diesen bekommt man ab ~35€.

Der kann auch R,L,C, ESL, LED. Ich glaube das ist die beste Lösung. Sollte einmal ein defekt auftauchen, kann man das Modul einfach austauschen. Auch braucht man keine Analogausgänge. Bei der Bastellösung ist das nicht so einfach.


----------



## Kira2000 (8 September 2011)

*Eltako ??*

Edit:   Upps... ok  ok Wer lesen kann

Hallo,
evtl. passt das:

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Datenblatt/B_datenblatt_EUD12NPN.pdf

Ich habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist auch preislich mit ca. 40€ interessant.


----------



## Mobi (8 September 2011)

Erweiterbar ist es klar, nur nicht der Speicher und du hast keinen Webserver, falls du einen haben willst. Ich würde außerdem zum ILC 150 GSM/GPRS greifen, mit der kannst du SMS senden und empfangen.
Wie schauts denn aus mit Visu?

DALI ist nix für dich?


----------



## Portisch (8 September 2011)

Soeit ich weis hat die ILC 130 ETH schon einen Webserver.



> *Einfach steuern*
> 
> 
> Die Kleinsteuerungen der 100er Klasse unterstützen neben leistungsfähigen Steuerungsfunktionen auch sämtliche Kommunikationswege die Ethernet-, Mobilfunk- und Festnetze heute bieten. Auch die Erweiterung dieser kostengünstigen SPSen ist einfach: Sie können alle erforderlichen Inline I/O-Module in Schutzart IP20 einfach an die SPS anreihen und so alle in der Industrie relevanten Sensoren und Aktoren ins System einbinden.
> Für die kosteneffiziente Visualisierung steht auf allen Steuerungen der integrierte Web-Server zur Verfügung. Die Programmierung der SPS erfolgt kostenlos und spielend einfach mit PC Worx Express


 
Der Unterschied zur 150'er ist wie du sagts der Speicher und es können weniger Module erweitert werden. Auch kann die 130'er nicht mit externen Modulen durch den Fernbus erweitert werden. Das geht erst ab der 150'er. aber mein Plan ist sowieso alles Zentral zusammen zu führen.

Ob der Speicher von 192kB ausreicht - keine Ahnung.

Zur Visualisierung kann ich noch nichts genaueres sagen - zuerst halt Steuerung über das Webinterface. Eventuell ein Touchscreen, der in der Wand verbaut ist!? Tipps?

Ich habe halt den Vorteil, dass wir in der Firma bereits die 150'er als Haussteuerung einsetzen und somit habe ich jemanden den ich Fragen kann wenn es Probleme gibt.

EDIT: Um eine Webvisualisierung zu machen wird anscheinend die Software WebVisit benötigt. Diese unterstützt die ILC 150, aber anscheinend nicht die ILC 130!?


----------



## Mobi (8 September 2011)

Ja stimmt, das hatte ich verwechselt mit dem Fernbus.

Ob der mit WebVisit läuft weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall geht Visu+.

Aber ich nehme auch immer Visu+, da du da mehr Möglichkeiten hast als bei WebVisit.

Ich würde gern mal wissen wie du das als Haussteuerung konzipieren willst.
Willst du die BACL Bibliothek nehmen oder selber Bausteine erstellen?


----------



## WendeMarkus (9 September 2011)

Warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht: 
Wenn Du noch in der Planungsphase bist, und nicht auf Phoenix Komponenten angewiesen bist: Nimm Beckhoff oder Wago!
Da gibt es eine Dimmerklemme von Beckhoff: KL2751 die Dimmt dir Lasten bis 300W, gibt auch eine bis 600W. Die KL2751 kostet ca 60€ direkt bei Beckhoff... wird angesteuert wie ein Analoger Ausgang, Völlig unkompliziert und unschlagbar günstig...


----------



## bane (12 September 2011)

60 Euro ist nun wahrlich ein Top-Preis...! Aber sind 10 Helligkeitsstufen nicht eigentlich ausreichend? Hat mich überrascht, das oben gesagt wurde, damit sei kein schönes Dimmen möglich... wieviele Stufen sollten es denn sein? Ich meine, klar, für meine Teufel Lautsprecher brauch ich mehr Lautstärkestufen, aber beim Dimmer mehr als 10?


----------



## WendeMarkus (12 September 2011)

Also 10 Stufen? Wäre mir zu wenig, es geht ja nicht nur ums Dimmen an sich ich habe auch ein Soft an und Soft aus Programmiert, da wird eine schlöne Rampe gefahren. ein "Springen" der Helligkeitsstufen hätte mir da persönlich nicht gefallen...
Ich Dimme mit Auflösung von 1 Byte: 255 Stufen, das reicht voll und ganz... 

Gruß

markus


----------



## Gerri (13 September 2011)

*Beckhoff Buskoppler*

nimme ienen Beckhoff Buskoppler mit entsprechender DIMM Karte. Da kommst du unter 100 Euro.


----------



## Portisch (14 September 2011)

Danke für eure Tipps!

Ich habe nun eine ILC 150 (geborgt) in den Händen damit ich etwas damit spielen kann.

Dazu die Librarys von OSCAT schaut echt schon gut aus.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem Eltako Dimmer?

Um hoch zu dimmen muss man zuerst kurz (AN) und dann lang oder reicht einfach lang?

Zusätzlich hätte ich eine Frage zu der Hardwareausführung:
Die ILC geht ja nur mit 24V IN/OUT, oder?
Ausgänge sind ja kein Problem -> Relay
Aber was wenn ich z.B. einen Bewegungsmelder habe, der mit 230V arbeitet? Oder gibt es da auch 24V Versionen?

Und normal zieht man ja eine 1,5mm² Einzelader für die 230V ein. Wenn man nun aber nur Taster mit 24V hat dann auch 1,5mm² oder gibt es da andere Leitungen (0,5mm²?). Hatte noch nie mit 24V & Hausinstallation zu tun


----------



## WendeMarkus (14 September 2011)

ALSO: 

>Ich nutze Beckhoff Busklemmen bei mir zuhause als I/O`s, hier gibt es 230V Eingangs- und Ausgangsklemmen, gibts bei Siemens aber auch, und wirds wohl bei Phoenix auch geben oder? 
Zu den Tastern in der Wohnung habe ich ein YSTY 10x2x0,6 gelegt, ein Stinknormales Telefonkabel.
mit 1,5mm² wirste wohl weng deine Schwierigkeiten bekommen, wobei die 0,6mm² nur dürftig in den Steckklemmen des Schalters halten.
Als Anlaufstelle für 24V BWM und andere Spielereien, empfehle ich mal diese Seite: http://www.thermokon.de/DE/thermokon-sensortechnik/startseite.html

zugleich gibt es auch im OSCAT Forum viele schöne Threats mit diesen Themen... 

Bei den BWMs habe ich die 230V Variante vom Schalterhersteller genommen, und einen 230V Eingang da es Optisch halt besser passte. 
Allerdings habe ich hier uch nur einen "Nebenstelleneinsatz" benutzt, dieser schaltet zwar nur 230V/20mA oder so ähnlich, aber das langt für einen 230V eingang allemal, funzt schon seit über 3 Jahren, unhd kostet etwa 20-30€ weniger als ein richtiger BWM-Einsatz...

Eine andere Variante wäre natürlich ein 230V Relais zu verwenden, welches die 24V auf einen Eingang koppelt, wäre mir aber zu blöd gewesen...

Der Eltako DImmer funktioniert so wie von Dir beschrieben, Tasten = EIn/AUS und gedrückt halten (vielleicht eine halbe Sekunde???) um zu Dimmen.
Wenn AUS und Du hältst von Anfang an gedrückt, wird bei Helligkeit = begonnen und langsam hochgedimmt, steht abr auch alles auf der Homepage - wieso erzähl ich das eigentlich???


----------



## Portisch (14 September 2011)

> steht abr auch alles auf der Homepage - wieso erzähl ich das eigentlich???


 
Naja, das Datenblatt hat mich verwirrt!
Ich wusste kurzer Impuls: AN/AUS
Langer Impuls hochdimmen, kurze Pause und dann wieder langer Impuls runter dimmen.

Jedoch wusste ich nicht wenn die Lampe auf AUS ist dass ein langer Impuls reicht um die Lampe einzuschalten und hoch zu dimmen! (also kein kurzer Impuls vorher benötigt wird)

Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe!
Werde mich noch erkundigen ob es 230V Input Module gibt - das mit dem 230V Relay auf 24V gefällt mir auch nicht besonders...

EDIT:
Es gibt das IB IL 230 DI 1-PAC: 1 x 230V Input IO Modul


----------



## Portisch (15 September 2011)

Guten Morgen - ich nochmal!

Ich hätte zu den Ausgängen/Relays noch ein paar Fragen!
Es gibt ja (z.B. von Eltako) Stromstoß und auch normale Relays.
Der Unterschied ist mir schon klar.

Doch was ist bei einem Stromausfall?
Das normale Relay fällt zurück in Anfangsstellung, das Stromstoß Relay bleibt geschaltet.

Somit bräuchte die SPS einen extra Eingang wo ein Kontakt des Stromstoßrelays angehängt ist um erkennen zu können ob es sich in EIN oder AUS Stellung befindet.
Beim normalen Relay ist es ja Ausgang aus = Relay aus.

Der große Nachteil des normalen Relays is der Verbrauch mit halt z.B. 1,9W. Das Stromstoßrelay hat ja keinen "Standby" Verbrauch.

Wie schaut es aus wenn ich z.B. mir das Relay von Finder (40.61.7.024.0000) benutzen will? Das hat z.B. nur 500mW Verbrauch und ist auch um einiges günstiger!

Darf man selber gemachte Platinen mit eben diesen Relays überhaupt im Schaltschrank verwenden? Auf der Platine sind dann ja eigentlich nur 2 Klemmen: Input 24V, Output 230V und das Relay selber.


----------



## Mobi (15 September 2011)

Wenn die Variablen als Remenant angelegt sind, speichert doch die SPS den letzten Zustand des Ausgangs.


Und warum nimmst du nicht fertige Koppelrelais? Die sind auch sehr platzsparend.


----------

